# Recommend an alternate to Sette 270W...



## Bigonroad (May 23, 2020)

Hi everyone, fairly new member of the forum here, equally new to world of decent coffee.

I'm use a decent old Gaggia, but I'm keen to increase my skills, and love the options available in the Baratza Sette 270W. Specifically I love the:



Precise granular grind settings


Accurate weighing to .1 grams


Grinds directly into the portafilter


Useably for single cup dosing (less wasted grounds).


However, its got a pretty horrible rep in the forum (Example below) and I wondered what else there is in the £500ish range that does all the above?

Advice appreciated!

C

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/36204-sette-270w-fail?do=embed

)


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

As far as I am aware there is no other grinder that will grind by weight at the £500 price point. I've owned a Sette 270W and while they work, they're a good espresso grinder with a really nice workflow. However, I'd strongly advise against buying one as their reliability is awful. I'd read about the reliability issues and bought one anyway, needless to say I regretted my choice when it stopped working. It's up to you if you want to take that risk. If you don't want to single dose I'd buy a Eureka Mignon, and if you do want to single dose I'd buy a Niche Zero. While you can single dose a Mignon it's not as straightforward as the Niche Zero. Good luck with whatever grinder you go for!


----------



## Akp (May 2, 2020)

Same kind of issue I had a few months ago on deciding what to get. Went with the niche zero and haven't regretted it since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Barratza's range is just like the Sage machines, for the price, they're great. But they're not built to last. While they work, they're great. Barratza is better on the repairing it front, but the build quality is similar.

Nothing against folks who choose either. So long as you understand the limits of the machine you buy it's all good. Your only real alternative is the Niche Zero.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Or, if you want to be hopper fed, like the Sette (Let's face it, the Sette is NOT a single dosing grinder) - the Eureka Atom seems a great choice with very low retention.


----------

